# The Hunger Strike



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay... I didn't write in the other thread last night! I must have imagined it! 

I set up a crate downstairs for M.D and she's now calling that her hide-out. She goes running right in when we come in from outside, and is watching the chaos of our home from the safety of her kennel. She's not too fond of the boys as of yet. I was told she barres her teeth when meeting new dogs, which she did. When Andy gets home Sunday night we're going to all go for a walk together, as she's now growling at Parker (and of course then he'll growl back). We're trying to just carry on normal and have the boys ignore her hoping that in a few days she won't be as nervous. I'm sure the boys are very overwelming for her. Sometimes their overwelming for ME and I live with them!

She came with a prong on, which she let me take off of her while cowering in the corner last night. Refusing to eat, or drink although she did take some hot dog out of my hand last night which I was proud of. She did venture out of the kennel about 1:00am last night while I was watching a movie and the boys were in the bedroom upstairs. She nosed around for a bit... then back in and layed down in the kennel.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Now, Bailey isn't a foster, but we do take care of him a few times a year. He's an extremely timid dog and it did (the first and second time he came)take time to adjust to our environment. I just let him do his thing. The last time he came to stay with us for 7 days, after Shadow tried to take his head off, he settled right in. He used to pant heavily for a day or two, this time, no panting! 

I just went along my business as usual. We have a fenced in yard and they go out on the deck before hitting the stairs. I found I had to walk down the stairs and tell him to "Go pee!" He'd go and then run back up on the deck. 

He also has a funny routine for eating. It took me two days to figure out exactly what was going on. I would put the bowls down for Shadow and Tucker and place Bailey's about 4 feet away from the other dogs. Do you know he would not eat until I sat down on the chair and said,"Eat Bailey!"? 

Dogs have funny quirks sometimes. You will see patterns unfold. Just watch...I would also suggest you make yourself the best thing this dog has every experienced! I'm sure those Hot Dogs help!!!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I need to go buy more hot dogs! 
I had her out again this morning eating out of my hand while the boys were outside playing. While she was out my brother rang the door bell, and she actually followed me over to the door and peered around it while I opened it. As soon as she caught sight of him she ran back in her kennel.... like "oh, I forgot I'm afraid of people!" 

I wish it wasn't so gosh darn cold out though! Geez, it makes it hard to go for walks every few hours. Brrrr...


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Aw, poor baby. When I got Leah on Monday, she didn't pee for 24 hours, from noon Monday to noon Tuesday. Then she peed at midnight. I don't think she got a lot of trips outside, because the most she had done is three in one day.

I think patience is the key. Maybe you could keep some hot dog pieces handy and get someone to knock on the door and you hand the person coming in a piece of hot dog to offer her. Or you could give her a piece as soon as the person comes in, to show her new people can be a good thing. Not that you would want her to expect food all the time from visitors, but it might get her over the hump.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What about putting her food in the crate where she feels secure?


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I put her food bowl and her water bowl in the crate with her just because I wanted to make sure she at least alway had access to water... still won't eat anything. I think if she doesn't touch anything by this evening I'm going to run out and get some canned dog food for her so she'll at least have something... and will get a bit of water from that at least. 

This is a picture of her last night right after we got home.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Aw, pretty girl. She must be so overwhelmed. It's hard to be nervous and then yanked out of where you have any measure of security and left with strangers, even nice ones.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hopefully she will start to eat some and come out of her shell, I can imagine since she has been thru so much she is just really scared and upset. It sounds like you are doing everything right and it will just take some patience and love. Good luck. Hopefully some rescue people here will have some advice for you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep up the good work! She already thinks you're the best thing on two feet! Freeze dried liver treats make my two dance!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Found it pretty normal for them to not pee/eat for a bit. Takes them a bit to unwind.
Poor thing, she'll come around tho.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

If she will eat the canned food, try add just a little water to it--she needs it and that may be one way to get her to get a little more liquid. try just a couple of tablespoons and if she takes it, add a little more next time.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

poor girl..... i'm so glad she'll have a chance to see how nice people and other dogs can be with you.... i'm sure she just needs some adjustment time!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

You're doing good - she's already looking at you for guidance and curiosities sake. She just might need to take a little longer than you expected. Have you tried a kibble or two by hand yet??


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Wondering if you have tried covering up part of the crate...sometimes they need more privacy than we think. I have used an old sheet and covered the top, back and part of the sides for my dogs. It may not work for her - but might be worth a try. If you are patient and loving she will come around. Most dogs love goats milk - it is easy for them to digest and would give her some nutrition. Good luck with her.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

She ate! I actually ran to the grocery store tonight and just grabbed hot dogs one can of pedigree. I laughed when I read the label but... oh well. She ate it. The boys wanted some and I had to tell them that they are stuck with their nasty Canidae and don't get the pleasure of enjoying "real beef". I just gave her a little mixed with dry food, and she ate it all. Now I'm expecting some poop action. 
When I had her out of her kennel today I realized that at some point she peed on her bed. Her bed was dark red so I didn't realize it until I pulled it out. Of course then I felt bad because she laying on a pissy bed and she ruined her Christmas present that someone donated to her. I was told she would probably destroy it by de-stuffing it at some point anyway though. Hopefully she'll start actually going when we go out. 
Right now she is enjoying the soft sided kennel upstairs I bought for Camden that is too small and the boys orthopedic pad that they never use so I think that both of those might just stay with her wherever she goes.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Aw bless her. She might have peed out of nervousness or just leaked trying to hold it in. Maybe she's feeling a little more secure and that's why she ate well. Might take a bit for it to ...er, process though.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

When we have new scared dogs come in, we isolate them in the crate with something over the top & sides so they get a den feeling...When I see that the dog is not eating within the first 2 days, I do add canned food w/dry & water in it, if they don't eat that then I try hot dogs in with the food..Usally within 2-3 days they WILL EAT....give her time & be patient, never rush a shy dog, allow her to come to you on her own and with the other dogs, give her praise when she is nice to them...

It is hard not knowing the background or the routine of these dogs but just keep trying and whatever works stick with it... Give her a BIG HUG when you are able to from me!! And BLESS you for fostering her!!!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Ahhh......... we ARE really making progress. She pooped last night! 
Overnight I put in her the crate that she likes in the bedroom and gated the room. When I woke up this morning she was out of the crate prancing around because she had to potty. So, out we go... and she goes! We came back in and she ate. I fed some from her dish and then hand fed her the rest. While the boys were outside she came downstairs with me while I ate breakfast and nosed around... ate a few pieces of hot dog from my hand. I thought it was huge that she walked back upstairs while I was eating and then when I called and coaxed her she came back down for a hot dog. By herself! I thought that was VERY huge! 
She seems to like the soft sided crate upstairs in the bedroom better than the one downstairs. I'm assuming it's because I gate the bedroom door so the boys can't even go in there, where downstairs they could come up to the crate. Not to mention theirs the orthopedic pad in there that she seems to love. She'll come out of that in to the bedroom when the dogs aren't around.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like you are great foster parents! You are making a wonderful difference in her life...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

what great news!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

poor girl, keep up the good work!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah, a soul mate that gets excited when their dog potties. Sigh...I thought I was the only one. We're up to three pees a day which is huge progress for Leah. She even chewed a medium femur bone last night.

Your girl sounds like she's making huge steps in a short time. It can only get better as she feels more at home.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah... I haven't been this excited about urine since Camden was being potty trained!!


----------

